# 28yo arab/qh gelding



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think he looks great!!!


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Taffy! He really means a lot to me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree. he has very good conformation. those nicely built Arabs last forever!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

If he is still sound at 28 what more do you need to know  Though not perfect, he is quite a balanced fellow, which has probably helped him in his longevity.

As far as exercises look up belly lifts. Also if he can be ponied on trail rides I bet he would enjoy that and he would get some exercise. A little bit of hill work would be good, just don't overdo it.

To me it looks like he is a little thin too, so consider maybe upping his feed or a senior supplement to help him gain a little bit more weight.

Overall though he looks great!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

He's a beauty, reminds me of a lesson horse I rode back in the day. 

Did you retire him because he was having issues? Or just because he was 28? If he wasn't having issues I'd continue riding, albeit maybe not quite as hard as you would if he was younger. Even if he's slightly arthritic, light riding will be good for him.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Tryst, he is on a senior feed. I give him 6lbs a day of ADM Senior Glo, 1lbs of alfalfa pellets, 1oz of wheat germ oil and he gets hay 3x's a day. He seems to have trouble at winter keeping weight on. I do blanket him when it gets cold. And when spring comes around and he can start grazing he picks weight back up. He is getting pretty sore in his hocks and a friend of mine that is a cert equine massage therapist said he has a subluxating stifle. Every once in a while his left stifle will pop while he is walking and he will stumble a little and then it will pop again. I did some hill work with him, just longing him up and down and that has helped but I don't want to be on him and it do it again. The vet said it was normal for horses his age. I do drive him every once in a while. Just short trips and he seems to be good with it.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

So you didn't answer the question...why did you retire him? you mentioned some stumbling with the stifle but otherwise is he sound? Just curious! I am on a farm that has lots of working seniors that no one plans to retire until they affirmatively tell us they want to!! LOL


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

He's been rode pretty hard most of his life. I figured he put in his time and now he deserves to relax and eat hay. I started using him a couple times a week for riding lessons for a friend and my neighbor is certified in equine massage therapy and he comes and gives him massages and that has seemed to help. I guess I stopped riding him mostly due the stifle issue and his stiff and sore hocks. I do give him horsey aspirin and that has really helped a lot with the hocks. One other thing is I noticed he doesn't really seem to be as happy going riding as he used to be. He used to be head up and excited, always looking for that boogie man, as most arabs. Now he just kind of plods along, head down and doesn't have a really happy expression.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Regal gentleman he is. He is at the age where no one can judge him, he's perfect and he earned it.


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

It looks like you have took great care of him. He is lucky to have you. Keep up the good work and spend lots of time with him.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Regal gentleman he is. He is at the age where no one can judge him, he's perfect and he earned it.


I agree wholeheartedly with this. If he has made it to 28 completely sound there is no need to critique his conformation. He looks very well built and sturdy. 

I would keep using him a few times a week for light lessons or trails, no point in him being bored and not used if he is still comfortable and enjoys it.

I would also suggest access to hay 24/7 especially if he has trouble keeping weight in the winter. It will do wonders.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The only thing I see is a straight shoulder and other than that he looks really nice. As said he's sturdy well built and still going strong at 28 so no reason to nit pick.

As said, if he doesn't need to be retired don't retire him. Some horses are just unhappy being retired and want to work. It does sound like he may of not been enjoying riding as much and that you have a good compromise though.

If his hocks are sore it would help to keep him moving. I would continue to use him, lightly.

I agree he looks just a tad underweight, most of it is muscle loss. As far as the muscle goes then either retire him and stop caring so much about it or keep him in work (to some degree) as he continues to age it won't get any easier to keep nice muscle on him and unless he's actually atrophied and weak or something I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I try and do right by him and make him as happy and as comfortable as can be. We just listed our house and we are looking at Kentucky. I think the milder climate and better grass will really help him a lot.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hop on bareback and take in the country side. My old gelding loved the trails. We just rode them at the pace he set and stopped on the hills and rested. I left it up to him. The trail took us to a spot that overlooks a lake. I'd dismount and let him graze a while then head back home. We travelled maybe a mile and it was nice.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i have found devils claw to be far superior to aspirin for stiffness.


----------



## PhoenixBlaise (Jan 16, 2014)

What a sweet horse! You're a good horse mom.
I agree with Chopsticks, Devil's Claw works miracles on old horses. 
Also a mash of well soaked beet pulp, alfalfa-oat pellets, high fat senior grain and probiotics, is what kept my gelding fat, sassy and sound to age 37. (The more water you put on the mash the better, old horses tend to get dehydrated in winter.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I will say we had a LOT of trouble getting our old mare to take devils' claw. Finally gave up. Idk for stiffness but it does help with pain/arthritis.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> I will say we had a LOT of trouble getting our old mare to take devils' claw. Finally gave up. Idk for stiffness but it does help with pain/arthritis.


did you try the pelleted formula? uckele has both a pellet and a...well...not sure how to describe the other but anyway....my boy eats both but I would imagine a finicky animal would prefer the pellets, with a molasses finish of course!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

PhoenixBlaise said:


> What a sweet horse! You're a good horse mom.
> I agree with Chopsticks, Devil's Claw works miracles on old horses.
> Also a mash of well soaked beet pulp, alfalfa-oat pellets, high fat senior grain and probiotics, is what kept my gelding fat, sassy and sound to age 37. (The more water you put on the mash the better, old horses tend to get dehydrated in winter.)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


not to derail the thread, but are you still riding him??


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Chopsticks said:


> did you try the pelleted formula? uckele has both a pellet and a...well...not sure how to describe the other but anyway....my boy eats both but I would imagine a finicky animal would prefer the pellets, with a molasses finish of course!


We had drops. It was nasty. Smelled awful haha. I'm pretty sure we tried other stuff too. This mare had major eating issues though.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm using him 2 times a week for lessons for a friend. Mostly walking and trotting. He is a picky eater. If I put anything in his food he knows and won't touch it. Tried electrolytes, joint supplements and such and he won't touch it. I am switching to a higher fat feed and have added beet pulp to his feed. He will now shove the bucket out of the way while I'm pouring in his feed. Normally he is very respectful. Guess he really likes it! He also now gets loose salt in his feed.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Something like Devil's Claw might be worth mixing up and syringing to him. It's a pain but some things are worth it.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

I will give it a try


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hes cute. I add some oil to the beet pulp shreds, the old one prefers shreds to the pellets , even though when soaked it all looks the same.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

stevenson said:


> hes cute. I add some oil to the beet pulp shreds, the old one prefers shreds to the pellets , even though when soaked it all looks the same.


I use the shreds too. They soak up water faster and then add the wheat germ oil on top.


----------



## hamlette (Jul 15, 2013)

I am glad to hear he's still being ridden! My last horse was an Arab like yours--he died at 29 from an out of the blue colic (though I suspect it was really an internal melanoma). We tried retiring him but he was miserable and needed a job. He lost weight and looked pretty rough--until I put him back in minor work and his condition improved dramatically! Sometimes these old timers just won't admit they're ancient. ;-)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

> Sometimes these old timers just won't admit they're ancient.


 Just like people!


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

*New pic*

I took this pic yesterday. I have been doing belly lift, some trotting up hill and I have been riding lightly since I did this post. He is on Uckele devils claw. He still looks a little ribby to me but he has put on some weight and I think his topline is starting to improve. He really dislikes belly lifts. I have to use a dull hoof pick and lightly rub cause he will not respond to my thumb at all. I was thinking about ordering some Back On Track hock wraps for him to help during warm up. Has anyone used any of their products? Likes/dislikes?


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Can't say it any better than wares bear did!


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

I do equine massage. If you can afford it, see if you can get one for him. The older horses appreciate massages more than the hardest working competition horse, and it can really help them be more comfortable.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I've heard great things about back on track. However- do they have hock wraps designed for use while work? Most of their things are NOT to be used for turnout/work etc and I can't think of any hock wrap that I would use while riding.

He does look pretty thin...


He reminds me of my boy. Very handsome!


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Frieda said:


> I do equine massage. If you can afford it, see if you can get one for him. The older horses appreciate massages more than the hardest working competition horse, and it can really help them be more comfortable.


My neighbor is a cert. equine massage therapist. He does some on my horses occasionally in exchange for riding lessons. He does like a good massage!


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> I've heard great things about back on track. However- do they have hock wraps designed for use while work? Most of their things are NOT to be used for turnout/work etc and I can't think of any hock wrap that I would use while riding.
> 
> He does look pretty thin...
> 
> ...


He is now getting 2 1/2lbs of Safe Choice with a scoop of soaked beet pulp twice a day along with hay 3 times a day and some alfalfa. We pretty much keep their hay feeders full. Most of the time he doesn't eat all his feed. He leaves about a handful in his bucket every day. I've tried giving him more feed and he just doesn't eat it all. He looks like to me he has gained some since the pics I posted back in March but his ribs never go away and his belly gets bigger.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My preference in feeding pelleted feeds or mash is to put it on as large a surface as possible so the horse nibbles it rather than stuff it's cheeks like a gopher. Slowing this down improves digestion. I bo't an old table at a yard sale and put 1x4 sides around the edges to contain the feed. The horse takes much longer to eat the same ration. If he's picky about other supplements don't be afraid to drizzle a little blackstrap molasses on it. It contains a small amount of iron, good for blood.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What kind of Safe Choice? Senior?

Do you mash it?/How are his teeth?

If you're out there 3 times a day I would try to give him some grain/beet pulp 3 times a day.

You could call your vet and ask for some suggestions. He may be at the point in his life where keeping weight on him is hard. He looks cared for, just keep pushing the groceries and work with your vet.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> What kind of Safe Choice? Senior?
> 
> Do you mash it?/How are his teeth?
> 
> ...


I give him SC Perform. It has a little higher fat content. The beet pulp has some water left over and I add it to his feed and let it sit for about 10 min and the feed is mostly mushed by then. He eats pretty slow, usually takes him abut 15 min to eat and I haven't noticed any weird chewing or feed dropping but it is time for their spring check up. I have thought about maybe giving him something I saw on SmartPak for senior horses with probiotics and prebiotics to help aid in digestion.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It is very hard to keep weight on a horse that is that old. I think you are doing great.


----------

